# Antenna mount



## FuzzNut (Jul 25, 2021)

I made an antenna mount for my boat when I first got my lathe out of mild steel.. and never painted it. Imagine that it rusted !! 

Got some 6061 cheap so decided to redo it. WOW Aluminum is so easy to work with. Why have I never bought any before!! 

Probably because most of my metal is scavenged lol 

Nothing special, only took like 30 minutes. 5mm x1 on one side 6mmx9 on the other. Didn’t use dial indicators or anything just turned close and bumped in and checked til it was the right size. It’s not super critical anways. 


Oh.. and I REALLY need to get a bandsaw.. power hack saw.. chop saw.. anything but the dang sawsall or cutoff wheel I use for this type of stuff lol 






Luckily interrupted cuts on Al are very easy 































Dumb small project but fun! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwm (Jul 25, 2021)

Very nice. Consider a portaband. Relatively inexpensive and good for cutting long stock.
Robert


----------



## PHPaul (Jul 30, 2021)

Nicely done!



rwm said:


> Very nice. Consider a portaband. Relatively inexpensive and good for cutting long stock.
> Robert



^^^This.  Particularly if you make (or buy, but where's the fun in that?) one of these:




Doesn't show in this picture, but I added a foot switch.  Much safer/easier as you can hold the stock with both hands and still turn the saw on and off.


----------

